# Aurora Indica Scrog/Screen of Green journal with pics!



## WolfScott (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello all, and as always welcome to my journal. Please feel free to post whatever you want here.....just don't be an ASS...LOL 
 
I started off with Feminized Aurora Indica seeds. Germinated them in a paper towel, then planted them directly into a 4 inch pot, filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix. I keep my seedlings on a heating mat for the first 2-3 weeks. I use 6500k CFL's, running on a 18/6 on/off lighting cycle. When the seedlings get to about the 5th or 6th node I fimmed them. I fimmed it again in 8 places when the plant reached 4 weeks old. The next day I found a garden rack in my garage, and I thought it would work perfect for a Scrog/Screen of green, so I cleaned it up and brought it in.

When I brought the rack in it fit perfectly. Not only did the rack fit into my bathroom/grow-room, but the plant also fit perfectly onto the rack. If I had waited another day or two, the plant would have been a little too tall, and I would have had to put the plant on the floor, instead of on the rack. On the rack I can move the whole rack with the plant at the same time easily. Where on the floor that would have been a pain in the ass. So It was perfect, in every way!

My plant is now in a 3 gallon pot filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix, and she is under my 400 watt MH conversion light, running at a 18/6 on/off lighting cycle. I am and will be using Fox Farm nutes Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom. I also might be using Bushmaster, Snow Storm Ultra, and Gravity, but I'm not exactly sure if I want to use them on my first Scrog or not.....I'm thinking not. 

If anyone has any questions, comments or advice Its more than welcome! As I said, this is my first Scrog, so I'm not exactly sure what to expect! Wish me luck, and thanks for tuning in!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 17, 2010)

looking good. =) it's amazing how fast she's growing through the screen already!! She'll be ready to flower before you know it!!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> looking good. =) it's amazing how fast she's growing through the screen already!! She'll be ready to flower before you know it!!


Yea she's really taking off. I bet in like 2-3 days I'll have to pull my first branches back through, if not sooner. I'm still reading as much as I can about Scrogging! She looks bad ass anyways!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeaa. I am 1st again! =D lol But yeaa she does loo kmadd good!! and thats why I'm saying.. even it the SCROG is a complete failure.. your still gonna have a badass plant.. with some nice ass buds.. But I think the SCROG will work fine. =) As long as you read up on it.. you'll be good. 

And yeaa I'm sure within a day or 2 you will have to pull her back under.. Thats how it was with mine.. its crazy.. watch.. as soon as you pull her under.. within like a couple hours.. you ill already see her starting to make her way back up.. it's crazy how quickly they will move through that screen!!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep yep! I* had to pull two branches back through this morning, and I know what you mean by in just an hours or so they move and start to point back at the light. If you watch them close you can almost see them move. OR that might have just been the fat joint I smoked...lol


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 18, 2010)

I did some modifications on my Scrog system today, its much better now! First thing I did was I put some legs on the rack, so the pot would stand higher off the ground. This enabled me to remove the over flow tray from under the pot, and set it on the floor. Now I can water, & flush my plant as needed, and I don't have to worry about my plant sitting in water. 
I also removed the top middle green pipe that was just not necessary. With it gone it lets more light in, and gives the main stem a little more room to grow. 
After I was done I gave her a good drink with plain water. An hour later I gave her about a pint of nutes this is the mix : 1TBL Big Bloom per gal water, 1TSP Grow Big per gal water, & 1TBL H202 per gal water. I watered her with nutes just until she started to drip from the bottom of the pot!
That's all I have to update for this journal, but I do still need to update my Mother plant journal!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 19, 2010)

Niiiice. your grow just keeps gettin better and better.. and more and more intric <----- idk how the fuck to spell thtat word but u know what i mean... more... complex?? lol. keep it up!!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 19, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Niiiice. your grow just keeps gettin better and better.. and more and more intric <----- idk how the fuck to spell thtat word but u know what i mean... more... complex?? lol. keep it up!!


LOL yea I know what you mean, I can't spell for shit my self. I gave her a week dose of nutes last night and I swear I think I already see her growing. I had to pull back two more branches today. I also noticed in a few spots I see pistils.


----------



## Lil Czr (Feb 19, 2010)

I grew this strain last year.

She had 2 female phenotypes.

I hope you get the good one.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 19, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> I grew this strain last year.
> 
> She had 2 female phenotypes.
> 
> I hope you get the good one.


I did start with two Feminized Aurora Indica plants. Both grew very different. One was shorter & bushier with less tips when I fimmed. The other was just a little taller but had a lot more tops to fim. I used the taller one with more tops for my Scrog set up, and I saved the other (nicer one I think), for a mother plant. I have heard that she was an unstable strain! But I'm still really looking forward to smoking her! Later dude! 

Here is a updated pic!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 21, 2010)

She seems to be growing faster and faster everyday! I'm putting together a slide show and I'm taking a pic every day from the same angel. It should be interesting..LOl I'll post it when its a little further along. I so want to flower her right now, but I know I need wait so I can get as much as possible. I'm thinking 1 more week of veg maybe 2, so she will be a total of 6-7 weeks old! But well see....... You know how things go in the garden. You were going to do one thing, but end up doing something totally different at the last min....LOL we've all been there before right. hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol.. wow.. we really do think ALOT alike.. just like our original plan to plant 3 seeds.. and keep 1 for a mother plant.. and veg+flower the other two.. and start off with CFL's and then move to an HPS.. and now ur idea with the slide show thing.. lol.. how many days into flowering are you?? ive got pics from day 1 until now.. but there are 2 day gaps sometimes.. and I was taking 2 pics each time from 2 different angles.. one pic from right above.. and then a pic from the side as well.. i have a seperate folder on my desktop for it.. adn i just name them w.e. the day is. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2010)

your plant does look madd good tho. she sure is growing fast!! my plant is growin madddd fast too!! im takin pics now and gonna upload them in a few. if ya wanna checkem out


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> your plant does look madd good tho. she sure is growing fast!! my plant is growin madddd fast too!! im takin pics now and gonna upload them in a few. if ya wanna checkem out


I just finished checking out your plants........Bad ass! I am 0 days into flowering...lol I was waiting for about 2/3 of the screen to be filled. I think next weekend when she reaches 6 weeks old. Even though you didn't take a pic every day your slide show should still look good....i know mine dose so yours must too.lolo

Nothing new to report! I'm thinking one, maybe two weeks max and I'll start to flower her. Its so hard not to just throw her in flower mode now. My mother plants too, they look so nice...

When do you think I should flower? 1 week.....2 weeks.....right now?


----------



## littlegreenthumb420 (Feb 22, 2010)

your plant looks healthy so this scrogg is just growing through screens to get more top colas? it supports the branches too real good i bet so you can just get monster colas and not have to support as much. I am going to have to try this method.


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 22, 2010)

looking good man im subscribed.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2010)

I let the tops grow about 3-4 inches through the screen. Then I pull them back through, and train them to go where I want. I don't weave!! This is my first scrog, but I heard that I need to fill the screen about 70% with vegetative growth. Then start to flower, and it should just about fill the screen! I cant wait to see what it dose! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice looking plant; I want to grow some Aurora too. That screen is bomb.. you just had that hanging around?

One little tip: the Foxfarms literature says to go Tiger Bloom when you go 12/12. Don't do it, man... don't do it. When you go to 12/12, your plants need more nitrogen than at any point in their lives. Stick with the Grow Big until your stretch levels off, then go TB.

Good luck..


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Nice looking plant; I want to grow some Aurora too. That screen is bomb.. you just had that hanging around?
> 
> One little tip: the Foxfarms literature says to go Tiger Bloom when you go 12/12. Don't do it, man... don't do it. When you go to 12/12, your plants need more nitrogen than at any point in their lives. Stick with the Grow Big until your stretch levels off, then go TB.
> 
> Good luck..


Yea, I had two of them hanging around! lol A few days before I found it I was reading about Scrogging. So almost as soon as I saw it in the corner of my eye a light bulb went on in my head and it said SCROG! So took it in the house, washed it, and then set it up all in the same day!
Thanks for the Fox farm advice! I will do that. I know what you mean about letting the stretch level off. thanks


----------



## sour1 (Feb 23, 2010)

im waiting on my AI seeds to arrive in the mail, im doing HPS grow tho.probly gonna scrog also.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 23, 2010)

sour1 said:


> im waiting on my AI seeds to arrive in the mail, im doing HPS grow tho.probly gonna scrog also.


I started off using CFL's and after about three weeks I moved up to a 400 watt MH. When I switch over to Flower I will be using a 400 watt HPS! I also think next time I will use two plants in my Scrog. One Aurora Indica and one Papaya! I also ordered some Super Skunk last week end! I probably will grow her out side though, I'm running out of room!! LOL


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Good looking start man. Handy way to maximize your yield...

I grew out 6 fem AIs and * WWs from Nirvana. I think the AI was much better smoke.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 23, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Good looking start man. Handy way to maximize your yield...
> 
> I grew out 6 fem AIs and * WWs from Nirvana. I think the AI was much better smoke.


Is the WW White Widow, or Wonder Women? I got the Wonder Women too but have not started it yet.....not enough room.LOL


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 24, 2010)

it was white widow. good smoke, but the AI beats it. they weren't stable either. out of 8 wws there
were 5 different phenos...i would have thought that seed banks would put out 
'cookie cutter" quality type plants that were nearly the same....if i ever buy ww again, i'm getting the real mccoy from mr nice.


----------



## baxta420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Good shit wolf nice plants... Thanks for stoppin by my thread +rep


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2010)

awww man.. sux to hear the WW wasnt that good.. lol. thats what I'm growing now.. and yeaa. WW is supposed to be more sativa isnt it?? cuz my plant is REALLY short and stalky... deff leaning more towards the Indica side.. not that I mind tho.. easier for me to grow it in my closet.. im germing another WW seed today, gonna see if its any different from my 1st one. 


Your plants are looking good man. .when are you gonna start flowering them?? cuz u gotta remember.. the 1st 2 weeks you switch to 12-12.. its gonna fuckin TAKE OFF!! thats what my plants doin now.. and I'm almost runnin outta room. lol. soo i think u should probly start urs soon.. cuz i think wen u flip to 12-12.. you can easily fill up the rest of your screen within 2-3 weeks.. you dont wanna run out of screen.. lol.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> awww man.. sux to hear the WW wasnt that good.. lol. thats what I'm growing now.. and yeaa. WW is supposed to be more sativa isnt it?? cuz my plant is REALLY short and stalky... deff leaning more towards the Indica side.. not that I mind tho.. easier for me to grow it in my closet.. im germing another WW seed today, gonna see if its any different from my 1st one.
> 
> 
> Your plants are looking good man. .when are you gonna start flowering them?? cuz u gotta remember.. the 1st 2 weeks you switch to 12-12.. its gonna fuckin TAKE OFF!! thats what my plants doin now.. and I'm almost runnin outta room. lol. soo i think u should probly start urs soon.. cuz i think wen u flip to 12-12.. you can easily fill up the rest of your screen within 2-3 weeks.. you dont wanna run out of screen.. lol.


I was planing on switching the light cycle over to 12/12 on Friday or Monday the latest. The plant will be about 6 weeks old then. Here is a pic of the plant now. The close up pic makes the plant seen to be bigger than it is. But you can see from the first two pics there is still a bit of screen left to fill. Most likely Friday is the day. Thanks!


----------



## StreetRider (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking good man... Nice job... 

I noticed no one else made the comment. H2O2 should only be used if you have problems in soil. It kills all the good bacteria in your soil.. I use in it hydro when needed, but you should try and avoid it in soil.

Hay, but what do I know... You lady is looking great!

Best of luck!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

StreetRider said:


> Looking good man... Nice job...
> 
> I noticed no one else made the comment. H2O2 should only be used if you have problems in soil. It kills all the good bacteria in your soil.. I use in it hydro when needed, but you should try and avoid it in soil.
> 
> ...


WOW! No i never heard that. I thought I was adding oxygen to the root system. But what you said sounds accurate. Especially In an organic based soil such as mine ( Black Gold Organic Potting mix). Thanks for the input! +rep for you!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

I have decided to change the light cycle over to a 12/12 on Monday morning. I am taking a two week stretch into consideration, and I think by then most of the screen will be full. She will be 6 weeks old then, and she has shown her pre-flowers in several places since she was 4 weeks old. So she is definitely ready to go, and so am I!!

Is it Monday yet?........What the hells taking so long?......Hurry up!!
LOL


----------



## whiteboin00b (Feb 25, 2010)

beautiful man...looks so tasty. just started up my AI grow , she sprouted yesterday. under a 24-0 400W mh right now. thinking about scrogging, and this definitly convinced me to. Cant wait to see how she turns out! subscribed. peace.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

whiteboin00b said:


> beautiful man...looks so tasty. just started up my AI grow , she sprouted yesterday. under a 24-0 400W mh right now. thinking about scrogging, and this definitly convinced me to. Cant wait to see how she turns out! subscribed. peace.


Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 26, 2010)

This is pic I took today from a different angel, than I'm used to posting.  I'm thinking of waiting a little longer to flower. But we'll see, I change my mind at least twice a day!


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 26, 2010)

I like...very nice.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 26, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I like...very nice.


Thanks, she is my pride and joy!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 26, 2010)

lool. I feel u on changin your mind daily on flowering.. before I flowered mine I could not make up my mind!! lol I wabted to flower her at 4 weeks originally.. but then she started getting so big so fast.. I decided to do it at 3 weeks.. but I musta changed my mind like 20 times. lol. But now.. I am glad I did it at 3 weeks.. cuz Mary-J is a fucking BEAST!! If I had waited 4 weeks.... lol. Idk what I would do with her. lol. She's big enough as it is.. I'm still hopin its gonna fit in my closet. lol. Keep up the good work. I cant wait till you flower her!!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lool. I feel u on changin your mind daily on flowering.. before I flowered mine I could not make up my mind!! lol I wabted to flower her at 4 weeks originally.. but then she started getting so big so fast.. I decided to do it at 3 weeks.. but I musta changed my mind like 20 times. lol. But now.. I am glad I did it at 3 weeks.. cuz Mary-J is a fucking BEAST!! If I had waited 4 weeks.... lol. Idk what I would do with her. lol. She's big enough as it is.. I'm still hopin its gonna fit in my closet. lol. Keep up the good work. I cant wait till you flower her!!


 yea man its at the point where I can't really plan any more than a week ahead, or I'll make a lire out of myself. LOL I can only make a basic guideline for myself. Like my two mother plants........they may not be mothers for long...hahahah


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 27, 2010)

All but one of ten AIs turned out to be fairly tall plants...even after they were topped they are 5ft.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 27, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> All but one of ten AIs turned out to be fairly tall plants...even after they were topped they are 5ft.



About how much do you think they stretched after switching to a 12/12 lighting schedule? I'm definitely not going to do any more topping/fimming, She has plenty of branches & tops already. She is really filling up that screen fast. I'm leaning more towards doing the switch on Monday, but I'm still not 100% sure. 

If anyone else has an opinion on the matter please feel free to chime in! 

I'll upload a few more pics in a few min!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some updated pics! From this angel I think you can get a better understanding of how full the screen is. It will be mostly full anyways. I'm at about 70/30 for flowering her starting on Monday! 70% for, 30% against.......we'll see.....This is the hardest part of growing......deciding when to flower. You can't really rush anything else! Except for maybe harvesting, but if you rush that your dumb! (no offense to anyone)LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

very nice looking plant... i got some aurora indica at my boys house thanx to another member of this site....... if only my boys fat ass would drop them off so i can get them cracking lol......... cant wait to pop mine.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> very nice looking plant... i got some aurora indica at my boys house thanx to another member of this site....... if only my boys fat ass would drop them off so i can get them cracking lol......... cant wait to pop mine.


Thanks, and good luck to you. I think you should go pick them up because if the Aurora is as good as I'm hearing, sounds your boy's probably in the Aurora daze.... assed out on couch with a case of the lazes...LOL


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

I probably will hold off a few more days until I change the light cycle over to a 12/12


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 28, 2010)

> About how much do you think they stretched after switching to a 12/12 lighting schedule?


 
They were about 3 ft tall, two months old or so, and they easlily stretched 3-4 ft when I flipped them. There was a small varieation between them, but you could clearly tell they were the same phenom. I was only going to keep one for a mother, but was impressed enough to keep two. They yield well too.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to hold off for a few more days................I'll let you know!


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking good bro! Im thinking about heading scrog as well! Just dont know where to get a nice set up like that lol


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Looking good bro! Im thinking about heading scrog as well! Just dont know where to get a nice set up like that lol


Like I said before, I just found this thing in my garage. I just saw one go on eBay used for $8.00. Its a small portable greenhouse, I just took the plastic cover off of it. They go brand new for about $30.00 on eBay as well. Its a pretty basic set up though, you can use almost anything. You can go to Home Depot and buy a small roll of chicken wire, and some 2x3's and build your own fairly cheaply. I like this set up, I'm hooked!

Here is the link to the greenhouse I'm using for my scrog, $35.00 delivered, and you can make two scrog set ups out of it. http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-4-tier-Mini-Portable-Green-House-w-Shelves_W0QQitemZ150394107736QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item23042ff758


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 28, 2010)

looking really good im subscribed. when using the scrog method do you top alot? or how do you do it? im planing on trying it for my next grow


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> looking really good im subscribed. when using the scrog method do you top alot? or how do you do it? im planing on trying it for my next grow


Yes, I started out by Fimming, and then I fimmed some more, and then some more. I waited until the plant was 4 weeks old before I put her in the scrog, but I would have put her in it sooner if I had planed to scrog. When the top growth grows about three to 4 inches over the screen, I just pull it back under the screen, and train it to where I want it to go. That is pretty much it, the plant dose the rest on her own. Some people like to LST (Low Stress Train) before they put the plant in the scrog, I think that would be a great idea for my next one.
I find it fun to vegg like this, Its different, and it gives you a little something to do everyday. My next grow I might put two plants in the scrog, or three. I need a bigger flowering room, I have more clones than I can use, and my Mother plants already need to be trimmed again!


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 28, 2010)

cool thanks for the pic and info ill try this next time. good luck with your grow


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> cool thanks for the pic and info ill try this next time. good luck with your grow


thanks good luck to you too!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 3, 2010)

I will be switching over to a 12/12 lighting schedule very soon, any day now! Possibly tomorrow, but I am trying to hold off until Monday if I can. The screen looks at least 80% full now, and I don't really care if it gets to 100%. I'm sure I'll be very pleased with what I yield from her, if I was to switch to 12/12 right now anyway! It is harder than one might think, to hold off on flowering. Especially when it's my first time ever using "quality seeds", and also my first Scrog. I'm trying, but I can hold back much longer! LOL

Here are a few more pics!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 4, 2010)

I just changed my timer to 12/12. Tonight the lights will go out at 8:30pm, and I will change the bulb to a 400 watt HPS. Tomorrow the lights will go on at 8:30am, and they get their first taste of the HPS, and 12/12. And now the fun begins!


----------



## whiteboin00b (Mar 4, 2010)

hows the smell on this baby? mines about 10 days old (2 or so inches) and I am just curious as to the strength of the odor. I am growing in a closet probably 4x6x7 and I am going to be using a carbon scrubber. Are you using a carbon scrubber your self or any other form of odor control? 

she looks beautiful keep up the great grow!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 4, 2010)

whiteboin00b said:


> hows the smell on this baby? mines about 10 days old (2 or so inches) and I am just curious as to the strength of the odor. I am growing in a closet probably 4x6x7 and I am going to be using a carbon scrubber. Are you using a carbon scrubber your self or any other form of odor control?
> 
> she looks beautiful keep up the great grow!


Thanks for the complement! 

She is 7 weeks old now and she has very little smell! I can really only smell her when I'm pulling branches back through the screen, and even then it only that very faint vegetative weed smell. Not the stinky bud smell. I am not using any odor control, and I hope I don't have to (I'm broke..LOL). All I am using is a Bathroom vent fan, but I use it mostly to remove heat. I just switched over to 12/12 so I hope they start to stink a little more! Good luck to you!

Oh, by the way, my room is just about the same size as yours, maybe just a little bigger!


----------



## bruntyman (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet grow.. yea im cant wait to get a real light.. i have a 150w hps now and what a wast of money that was.. do u like the hood u got or should i get the max wing reflector


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 4, 2010)

bruntyman said:


> sweet grow.. yea im cant wait to get a real light.. i have a 150w hps now and what a wast of money that was.. do u like the hood u got or should i get the max wing reflector


To be honest both the 4 sided reflector that comes with the light, and the Max Wing reflector look about the same. I like it, but I don't love it! I probably would love the Adjust A Wing reflector with a light spreader, If I could afford it that is the reflector I would buy! This is the link if you want to check it out! The cheapest I've seen! http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4457


----------



## bruntyman (Mar 4, 2010)

yea thats sick.. well that answers my question. i will just go with the one that comes with it... if the next one is not much better than why get it.. One would just go with the best if u were going to upgrade.. why waist.. thanks bro...


WolfScott said:


> To be honest both the 4 sided reflector that comes with the light, and the Max Wing reflector look about the same. I like it, but I don't love it! I probably would love the Adjust A Wing reflector with a light spreader, If I could afford it that is the reflector I would buy! This is the link if you want to check it out! The cheapest I've seen! http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4457


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 9, 2010)

dude its probably a good thing you went ahead and flowered bc I bet that baby is going to fill every bit of that screen in the next 2 or 3 weeks. After that your screen will be full and the work will have been done, nothing left to do but sit back and watch the buds grow. nicely done


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 9, 2010)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> dude its probably a good thing you went ahead and flowered bc I bet that baby is going to fill every bit of that screen in the next 2 or 3 weeks. After that your screen will be full and the work will have been done, nothing left to do but sit back and watch the buds grow. nicely done


I'll upload some more pics later tonight, but yea I was thinking the same thing the screen is just about full now! Thanks!

On another note, I gave her a shot of Bushmaster today! I gave her 1.5 ML per gallon of water. I also raised the lights a bit, because the Bushmaster is HOTT, very HOTT! They can burn easy, if your not careful! Those of you who have used it before know exactly what I'm talking about. lol I'll be back soon with a pic update!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 9, 2010)

This is what they look like now! I'm glad I flowered when I did!
I just uploaded this video so it may take a few min before you can view it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N77XFQwHtfA


----------



## beelbyman (Mar 9, 2010)

Just finished my Feminized Aurora Indica seeds grow, I did Ebb and Flow and the smoke was AMAZING really mellow I just started a newAk48 but im sure /c ertain ill go back to the Aurora I absolutely loved that strain. Hey this is an awesome lookng grow too I just checked out the video. Nice Job!! I never tried Scrog but think i might give it a go any advice on what you might have done differently?.


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 9, 2010)

beelbyman said:


> Just finished my Feminized Aurora Indica seeds grow, I did Ebb and Flow and the smoke was AMAZING really mellow I just started a newAk48 but im sure /c ertain ill go back to the Aurora I absolutely loved that strain. Hey this is an awesome lookng grow too I just checked out the video. Nice Job!! I never tried Scrog but think i might give it a go any advice on what you might have done differently?.


One thing I would do differently is Next time I would use more that one plant! Also I would have put my plants in the scrog at two or three weeks old instead of four!
Glad to here how much you like Aurora, I picked this strain because Aurora is my Favorite name LOL (Aurora Snow) lol I cant wait to tast her!


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow bro! looking good, plants look really healthly! what nutes are you using?


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 14, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Wow bro! looking good, plants look really healthly! what nutes are you using?


I am using Fox Farm's Grow Big, Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom mainly. I also use Humboldt County's Own Bushmaster, Snowstorm Ultra, & Gravity.


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info! My next grow, I will deff go scrog!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello all! I have been flowering for Ten days days now and I think she is looking great! With only one exception, some of the leaves were starting to turn a little yellow. I have still been feeding her vegg nutes, but it was a week mix. So I mix a new batch of vegg nutes at full strength, and fed her good. The next morning I could already see the green coming back! I will continue to feed her with vegg nutes until Friday, then I will give her Bloom nutes. 
I have already stopped pulling the tops back through, at the same time I fed her the Bushmaster. Bushmaster stops the stretch and promotes flowering and bushier plants (which I thought was great for a Scrog). I am glad I decided to flower when I did, she is full!
That is about all I can think of typing right now. If you have any questions or comments feel free!
Yea, I know...I went pic happy! My bad! LOL


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow!! They look great bro! Mad props to you man... wait until you switch the nutes.. your lady its going to grow so fast!


----------



## fatbuddz (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good man keep it up


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a link to A short video I posted on You Tube of my Aurora Indica!
I will only leave this video active for a few days! Feel free to comment! & rate!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGlL6Mt2LhU


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice vid bro!


----------



## growingwild (Mar 17, 2010)

loking good keep us posted i`ll keep a eye on your post love them pics of buds


----------



## NightTrain (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow Screen of Green...Looks badass
When you see it from above like that, its hard to believe its just 1 plant...Damn, it really is a screen of green lol Im going to have to read and learn more about how to do SCROG method because it looks really really interesting and seems to have some super results


----------



## NightTrain (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, by the way +rep b/c your grow rocks! Keep the good pics goin


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, when I saw a scrog for the first time I was amazed as well! It is hard to believe that she is only one plant! Thanks for the +rep, & I will keep you all updated!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2010)

Holyyyyy Shiiit man.. I was tryna get that video u sent me to work for the longest time.. but that shit would not fuckin work!! but i just clicked the link and it worked this time!

i gotta say... that thing fuckign took off!! i knew once u put it into flowering it was gonna take off.. but damnnn.. that whole screen id pretty much filled now right?? That thing looks great man!! it looks like you a pro scrogger. lol. cant believe its only ur 1st time doin it!!

I need to give this a try.. i cant WAIT to see your harvest man.. your gonna get a nice fuckin yield fro her!!! Keep it up man!!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 19, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Holyyyyy Shiiit man.. I was tryna get that video u sent me to work for the longest time.. but that shit would not fuckin work!! but i just clicked the link and it worked this time!
> 
> i gotta say... that thing fuckign took off!! i knew once u put it into flowering it was gonna take off.. but damnnn.. that whole screen id pretty much filled now right?? That thing looks great man!! it looks like you a pro scrogger. lol. cant believe its only ur 1st time doin it!!
> 
> I need to give this a try.. i cant WAIT to see your harvest man.. your gonna get a nice fuckin yield fro her!!! Keep it up man!!


She is looking great! I will do another scrog, but not right away. I'm thinking of trying a outdoor Scrog this summer. So far I have a 100% success rate on cutting clones, and I have 3 different strains to work with. Papaya, Super Skunk, and Aurora Indica. So my plan for after the scrog is done is to do a SOG/sea of green instead of another scrog. But that's for another journal!


----------



## nick88 (Mar 19, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hello all, and as always welcome to my journal. Please feel free to post whatever you want here.....just don't be an ASS...LOL
> 
> I started off with Feminized Aurora Indica seeds. Germinated them in a paper towel, then planted them directly into a 4 inch pot, filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix. I keep my seedlings on a heating mat for the first 2-3 weeks. I use 6500k CFL's, running on a 18/6 on/off lighting cycle. When the seedlings get to about the 5th or 6th node I fimmed them. I fimmed it again in 8 places when the plant reached 4 weeks old. The next day I found a garden rack in my garage, and I thought it would work perfect for a Scrog/Screen of green, so I cleaned it up and brought it in.
> 
> ...


dude that is absolutely SWEET! You couldn't ask for an easier set up to work with. The ease at which you're going to be able to get to your girl to train her will take half the 
Work out of it.


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 19, 2010)

This don't have much to do with this grow, but I thought I would share this with you all anyway! On the 3rd of this month, I decided to try to clone using only water. This was my first experiment like this, and this is how it was done; First I cut a clone as I would have normally done, Then I put the clone about an inch in 6.8 PHed water. I use a twisty tie to secure the clone so it would not fall into the water. I changed the water once a week, and put the clone next to my others under CFL's for 16 days. This morning on the 17th day, I noticed a small root poking out the bottom of the stem of the clone! So it works! No need to call 1800 prove it, LOL I just proved it! The pics are not the best, I need a better camera!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 24, 2010)

It is a very faint smell, you have to get up real close and squeeze a bud to get a good whiff of it. Its hard to explain how she smells exactly, but she smells just like some real dank bud I bought about 3 months ago! I bought a 1/2 oz for $150.00 It was all nice tight, hard buds that broke up real nice. It was also the kind of bud that was somewhat powdery, but in a good way. Like when you break it up it and you get a kind of powder on your fingers! LOL I can't really explain it well but any ways it was some real good bud! I wish I could post up a smell link ! 
I will be working the next few days roofing, so I know I will not be able to update my pics at thee weeks of flowering. Therefore I will be doing a pic update later on today!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 24, 2010)

Today is day 19 of flowering and she now has a light smell to her! She also has a lot of nice frosted buds on her as well! I gave her a good flush with plain PHed water yesterday. I am now also foliar feeding with 1.5 ml per gallon water of Snowstorm Ultra, once a week. On Friday she will be finished with her third week of flowering. As usual I kind of over did it on the pics , but I wanted to make sure I got her from every angel possible for you. LOL I love the last pic, that one is my favorite!


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 24, 2010)

im inspired by your scrog, im scribed and rep to you!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 24, 2010)

shrigpiece said:


> im inspired by your scrog, im scribed and rep to you!


Thank you, and good luck on your first scrog! I'm hooked on scrog now!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn W-Scott... i am VERY VERY impressed! Not gonna lie... when you decided to do a SCROG.... I was not thinking it was gonna come out like this... at all. Not sayin I underestimated your growing abilities or anything.. lol. I just was not expecting it to come out this beautiful! That thing is fucking AMAZING! I keep tryna count all the bud sites on top.. but I lose count whenever I get in the 20's... and those are just the ones on top!! Can't imagine how many are under that beautiful canopy. A+++++++++++++++++++++ Nice Fucking Job man.. you put my grow to shame.. hahah.


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL, thanks for the complement! But your plants are nothing to be ashamed about...LOL My first few grows were also using only CFL's, and your plants look way better than mine ever did! I finally Got a few good days in at work, and I now have enough money to buy my 4 foot 4 bulb florescent grow light fixture with bulbs! The only problem I 'm having now is deciding who to buy it off of. I am thinking of going through Ebay this time instead of HTG! I can get a better light for less money on eBay! I'll let you know which way I go! Well, I just worked 3 days roofing and I got my ass kicked. I'm going to bed early to night! Later dude!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 28, 2010)

Her smell is intoxicating, and she is very sticky too! I think I'm in Love! I brushed up against her today wile I was working on her, and between her smell, looks, and stickiness, I got a real winner here! She is way better than any bag seed grow I've ever done, and she is only three weeks in to flowering! I too am surprised how well this scrog is working, and the strain ( Aurora Indica ) is the icing on the cake/bud! I know I just said this but.......I love her smell! You have to get up close to her to really get a good whiff. But when you do, you'll find your self going in the grow room just to get yet another intoxicating whiff of her sweet aroma! I can't wait to smell & taste her smoke!


----------



## Waggs (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats one sweet lookin plant  I wish I had room in my tent to try that next grow, but I have 6 clones already coming up.

Great Job!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 29, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Thats one sweet lookin plant  I wish I had room in my tent to try that next grow, but I have 6 clones already coming up.
> 
> Great Job!


Thanks! You can use more than one plant in a scrog if you want! 6 clones would fill a scrog faster and it would take less vegg time! My one plant took 7 weeks in vegg to fill the screen!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 31, 2010)

I took these three pics about 3 days ago when she was just over three weeks into the flowering cycle. I was going to wait until Friday when she is four weeks in but I have a wedding to go to and I wanted to get the incriminating pics off the camera just in case!LOL I really like this angle! 
On another note the past few days I have noticed What appears to be the first sign of nute burn! So I gave her a real good flush. I also plan on giving her one more flush in a day or two after she gets a chance to dry out a little. I was surprised to see nute burn on her because I never ever feed full strength nutes, but I have neglected to give her a proper flush so it is possible I have salt built up or something of that nature. Anyways nothing a good flush wont fix! 
I'll be back on Friday to give my 4 weeks in flowering pic update, until then....grow safe!
Oh by the way I just remembered...I started to count the tops but I lost count at over 50! lol
I also put up a few pics of some of the stuff i use!


----------



## aluka13 (Mar 31, 2010)

This could possibly be the best thing I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn dude! looking nice bro, hopefully my ladies will look the same! Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 2, 2010)

lookin good, i like the potion self you got there


----------



## ayanami (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a fine job you've done there dude -- absolutely gorgeous plant! You've certainly got the green thumb I'd say! I wonder what she gonna yield huh? Hey, maybe I missed it, but what was the total veg time?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2010)

damnnn duuuude. I get more and more impressed EVERY time I check out your journal!! =D I was gonna ask tho.. when you gonna put up some new pics?? I'm looking forward to seeing some updated pics of that beautiful plant!!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 8, 2010)

ayanami said:


> That's a fine job you've done there dude -- absolutely gorgeous plant! You've certainly got the green thumb I'd say! I wonder what she gonna yield huh? Hey, maybe I missed it, but what was the total veg time?


Total vegg time was 7 weeks, but I did not decide to scrog her until she was already 4 weeks old! Thanks 

I'm uploading a new video and pics now!!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry it has been so long since my last pic update, but Spring time is here and there is much to do outside in my veggie garden! Tomorrow my plant will be 5 weeks into the flowering cycle, and she sure is looking ......... ......well take a look and you tell me!

I also uploaded a new video on you-tube this is the link; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vo_N1Kz_KE

She has the most wonderful aroma right now! I get high just smelling her! When is someone going to invent a smell link so I can share her smell with all of you! lol Enjoy....I know I will!


----------



## ayanami (Apr 8, 2010)

nice that's some serious veg time dude. And it really paid off! Those buds are looking VERY nice. I got mine on the fox farms stuff too (same as you, right?), and I also happen to have a free sample of that snow storm stuff! I was considering foliar-feeding some, but I was also thinking that foliar-feeding with Fox's Big Bloom might be just as good since its got lots of potassium -- plus its all organic! I never did it though and its probably to late for me to be doing that stuff now, since I don't want crap all over my buds!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2010)

Damnnnnn.. its almost SCARY to think you still got at least another 3 weeks to go!! that things gonn abe fucking MASSIVE!! cant wait to see the yiel off her! Its gonna be ALOT!!!!! Ughhh.. Im jealous!! lol


----------



## Waggs (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats lookin really sweet man, and im staring to smell this aroma you are talking about from my aurora.. its wonderful.


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn Dude, she is looking right! Cant wait until you finish this badboy!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks all! And yes I am using Fox Farm nutes Grow Big, Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom. I foliar feed my plant once a week with 1.5 ml per gallon of the Snow Storm Ultra. This strain matures between 9 & 11 weeks so I have at least 4 weeks to go still. I gave her a foliar feed today of 1 1/2 tsp per gallon of grow big because a lot of her fan leaves were turning yellow! I'm guessing I might yield 3-4 oz maybe more! Thanks all and grow safe!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 8, 2010)

hey wolfscott very nice grow. what is that screen table thing your using called?


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 8, 2010)

purplecream said:


> hey wolfscott very nice grow. what is that screen table thing your using called?


it is a small portable green house. I just had it hanging around but i saw one new on eBay for $30.00


----------



## ayanami (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey when you're foliar feeding are you spraying that stuff on the buds too? Just curious. I wanna try this stuff out but I heard before that foliar feeding is a not so good idea after flowering reaches a certain point.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Very well done. Some keep that screen too high in my opinion. I say the sooner you can weave them the better. Muchas Propas! Your timing on flipping them is perfect.


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 9, 2010)

ayanami said:


> Hey when you're foliar feeding are you spraying that stuff on the buds too? Just curious. I wanna try this stuff out but I heard before that foliar feeding is a not so good idea after flowering reaches a certain point.


Yes, after a certain point it is a good idea not to foliar feed. I just mist them lightly, my humidity in my room is about 30% and i only do it once a week. You may want to get a second opinion on misting during flowering, I'm am still somewhat a novice! Good luck!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 9, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Very well done. Some keep that screen too high in my opinion. I say the sooner you can weave them the better. Muchas Propas! Your timing on flipping them is perfect.


What I did is after i switched to a 12/12 lighting period is I continued to pull the tops back under the screen for the first week, then i let it grow! Thanks for the complement!


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 9, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> What I did is after i switched to a 12/12 lighting period is I continued to pull the tops back under the screen for the first week, then i let it grow! Thanks for the complement!


Yeah, weave them for that first week, that keeps a low enough canopy. Then that last week of stretch let em go nuts.


----------



## clipse0 (Apr 11, 2010)

I say we have a contest to say how much it will yeild, im going to sayat least 5-6 ox dried, which is great for one plant and no c02, I think i speak for everyone when i say from reading this u inspired me to want to scog myself ++++++++rep


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 11, 2010)

clipse0 said:


> I say we have a contest to say how much it will yeild, im going to sayat least 5-6 ox dried, which is great for one plant and no c02, I think i speak for everyone when i say from reading this u inspired me to want to scog myself ++++++++rep


I was thinking about starting a new thread with a poll on it, or something like that. If I do that I will post the link on this thread so you all can find it easily. I was thinking myself somewhere around 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 oz dry weight, but I'm not really sure my self as this is my first scrog, and my first time using a HID light! The most I ever got off of one plant was just under 1oz, so this will be a new record for me.LOL 
And on another note, I was doing the same thing poking around checking out other grows, when I stumbled across a scrog grow, and that grow inspired me to try it. That's what I love about RIU, it has so much for us to learn, everyday I learn something new, everyday!! Good luck to you on your first scrog grow, be sure to stop back by and drop us the link to your scrog journal. 
P.S. The one thing I would do differently next time is I would use more than one plant! 2-4


----------



## clipse0 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok so i really wanna do scrog but i was thinking of doing 9 or 12 plants. either 3x3 or 4x4. after seeing your posts and pictures i went on a youtube spree and now i dont know. I seem to have found more people fucking it up then doing it as good as you. search for the scrogking youtube videos, his plants looked like shit. Second I always thought a sog should be lots of 4inch pots, like in plastic 16oz cups, not 9 or 12 plants i wanna get as big as possible. either way i'll keep you posted. we are both using foxfarm nutes with a 400watt hps, so it should be intresting to compare notes, good luck and have fun smokin your fruits of your labor!!!!
p.s. my offical guess is 5.2 oz


----------



## ginoSA (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn bro, very nice. cant believe that is one plant


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought it at Walmart for only $18 today, my other one shit the bed. I took a few pics of the fan and the buds got in the way so here is a early update....6 weeks in 12/12 on Friday!
I will do a more in depth up date tomorrow!


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 16, 2010)

hey wolfy, lookin the goods bro.., u must be stoked, as well as salivating..
how long u gonna let her go for?
i got an AI amongst my strains, mind if i throw a pic up?


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 16, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> hey wolfy, lookin the goods bro.., u must be stoked, as well as salivating..
> how long u gonna let her go for?
> i got an AI amongst my strains, mind if i throw a pic up?


I'm thinking 3 more weeks to make a total of 9 weeks flowering. I did give her some Gravity today (3 ml per gal.) I will give her another splash of it tomorrow. Some of her pistils have already turned red, and when I put my 30x microscope up to a bud only a few of the her trichomes are amber. Post up A pic or ten I love pics!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a few pics! She is really starting to stink now, I can smell her when I start to walk up my stairs! Good thing I am the only one who goes upstairs! lol So I'll have to start to save up for a vent fan with a carbon filter. 
As I said earlier I did giver her some Gravity this morning, 3ml per gal. And I will give it to her again tomorrow. I used only 3 ml instead of 5ml per gal. because it is my first time using this stuff, and I know it is hott! I also did raise my hood an additional 8-10 inches for the next few days. I looked at a few different buds with my microscope and only a few of the trichomes are amber, so I say probably 3 more weeks to make a total of 9 weeks flowering. 
I also heard that in the last few weeks of flowering that I can increase the day light hours by one or two hours, and it will produce more bud. Has anyone else heard of this?? If not I'm not going to try it this time.......but maybe next! lol
Here is a link to my updated video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cwcAO5inxo


----------



## purplecream (Apr 16, 2010)

your plant looks great man +rep


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that screen looks more and more dilicous everything you update lol. 6 weeks! wow i wounder how big the'll get once you get to 9 or 10. What is the aurora? 8-10 week flower? im stuck with the widow that a 12 week so i've got a long way to go. I bet the smell is amazing though, look into the diy carbon filters, once you get the basic idea of them it really easy to make your own design, Basically air has to go though the carbon with as little resistance as possible, wal-mart sells activated carbon and other things that work well, Ive heard those ion air purifier fan things work well if you only have 1 plant. in a couple weeks ill be haveing the same problem as well execpt im in an APT so my neighbors might have to deal with a citrusy smell for a couple days till i figure it out. Can wait for more updates, keep em comin man!


----------



## kylen (Apr 16, 2010)

good grow man


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 16, 2010)

Purple, thanks for the +rep

Audia6, yea Aurora Indica flower 9-11 weeks but i think she will be done at 9. I'm not going to do another indooor grow until Winter so I have plenty of time to do some research and price comparison on the Carbon filter. I wanted to get a better fan as well the one I got only pulls about 100cfm and I want to go at least 2oo cfm minimum. Next update at 7 week in flowering!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 16, 2010)

damn.. lookin good man. your gonna have a NICE harvest! cant wait to see how much you end up with!! gonna be alot.. I can tell ya that!

I never hear anything about adding more hours of light towards the end...? I would be scared it would almost push it back into veg?? 

I actually heard the complete opposite. lol. I heard you give it an extra hour or 2 of darkness.. and that will make the buds a little fatter, and make them finish quicker.

You should do what I did.... and give your plant some molasses the last 2-3 weeks of flowering. my plant seemed to love it. And its supposed to fatten up the buds by like 20% and it helps break down all the chemical buildup. Just a thought. I did it with mine, and it worked fine. 

Keep up the EXCELLENT work man!!


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> damn.. lookin good man. your gonna have a NICE harvest! cant wait to see how much you end up with!! gonna be alot.. I can tell ya that!
> 
> I never hear anything about adding more hours of light towards the end...? I would be scared it would almost push it back into veg??
> 
> ...


 
Mother nature is never really 12/12. It's the dark period that makes them flower. Adjust your lights to 14/10 and see what happens. Outdoors I have plants flowering in late July when the light cycle isn't anywhere near 12/12.

12/12 gaurantees flower, that's all.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

shes only a babe yet man, but def a girl..


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 17, 2010)

looks just like mine used to! You going to scrog her? looks about ready to be fimmed! Nice and healthy, off to a great start! good luck!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 17, 2010)

I did double check the video I have and yes, it says to slowly increase the day light hours to 14 hours the last three weeks. It says quote "You will get fantastic yields!" this is the link I use to download the video its a bunch of videos in one download http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Grow-Marijuana-12-videos/40329279b60efd7b34b59a295f6fe5c72d6b91b1f37e


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> looks just like mine used to! You going to scrog her? looks about ready to be fimmed! Nice and healthy, off to a great start! good luck!


 nah im not into scrog,..like personally u know
im 95% sure im giving her away, but ill prob get a clone back at a later date..
have i repped u yet man?,.. cos ur shit really is legit..
and man ud know wot i mean wen i say just stickin to SIMPLE proven techniques gets u heavy bud,.. i think ppl get this idea that the harder they make it on themselves then the danker they grow,.. anywho, im subbed now


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks man, I'm pretty sure You did +rep me you can always try again if you want! lol Yes the simpler the better!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 17, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> shes only a babe yet man, but def a girl..


 very nice plant


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

purplecream, u need to check a page back, its atom bomb colas back there..


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2010)

everythings lookin nice man.. cant wait for this harvest!! Your gonna get a SHITLOAD of buds man!! and they're all gonna be HUGE too! Nice big fat colas!! This has turned out to be an amazing grow man.. 

Its funny tho.. cuz back in the day.. well.. the begining of the year.. we both had the same plans.. grow & flower 2 plants.. an dkeep 1 mother plant... and i enderd up growing 1 WW adn 1 Mystery. and no moher plant.. adn killing off the other mystery plant. lol.... and your grow is different than it was planned to be too.. but my harvest want too bad.. adn i know urs is gonna be amazing!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not to sure what I will get for a yield, looks like about 2 1/2-3 oz right now and I only have two weeks left. I'm going to give her a flush tomorrow and from then on its water only, with some snowstorm ultra in it. I will be doing my 7 weeks flowering pic update tomorrow!
Also tonight at 7pm mountain time I think that is 8 or 9pm for us East costers you can join me on Marijuana TV @ http://medicinalmarijuanatv.ning.com/ Its an online TV show about you guessed it "Marijuana" Every-week they do a virtual tour of Medical Marijuana dispensaries, and they give you up to date legal info. The also let you know about up coming events, and they have a chat room where you can ask questions and become part of the show! I'm there every Thursday Night! Hope to see you all there tonight at 7pm Colorado time!


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 22, 2010)

Shall see u tomoro for updates man


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I wanted to but I can't. My camera decided to hide from me today, and she is hiding real good. I looked everywhere I thought it might be and more. I hate to think it was stolen....so I'm going to look some more....Hopefully I'm just stoned and I'll find it later! LOL I probably will... BBL


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 23, 2010)

That sucks man, hope you find it. Plant is looking ridiculous!


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 23, 2010)

It'll show up hopefully


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 23, 2010)

Hay y'all, I found my camera! It was right next to where I normaly keep it! lol I bought a 1/4 oz of some Silver Jack last night, its a real nice head high. Good medical strain, just a hit or two and your good. I worked roofing today and I smoked a half a joint before I left the house at 7am and I was high all the way to lunch, and then I recharged with a couple more hits! Nice tight buds, and a good taste! Hope mine is just as good or better! I would like to give you all a pic update but by the time I found my camera the lights were off for the night. I'll do it tomorrow night when I get off of work! Thanks ! later!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 24, 2010)

My God, look at the Stem on that plant!






My mate StreetLegal put me onto this thread.. Which is quite convenient, as someone recently gave me an AI plant 
I'm gunna leave a little Love in ur +Rep Box!


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 24, 2010)

That is one thick stork ya got there bro


----------



## purplecream (Apr 24, 2010)

your plant still looks great!!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I just got home from work! I'm going to smoke first, then take some pics! After that I will pic update tonight!
Yea a wicked thick trunk on her, I get that a lot...I'll take a pic with a Bic lighter next to it!!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 25, 2010)

aiight man... I'll be looking forward to the pics!!! =D And idk.. I think you might get more than 2-3 ounces..? but its always better to lowball ur guess... but i mean u saw my plant... I got 3.15 ounces from her! Soo if I got that from her.. you should deff end up with more. =)


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW, that is some sweet ass shit, I can upload a bunch of pics at the same time now! That's a bad ass time saver, thanks RIU!!

It has been 7 weeks into flowering now and I plan on harvesting in two more weeks at the end of week 9. She has been drinking a lot of water lately, I have to water her at least once a day. I gave her a final flush last night after taking the pics and checked her run off with a PPM meter. It came up to around 170 the same as the water I flushed her with and it was clear with no brown in it at all. I will give her only plain PHed water now until harvest time.
You can see in the pics from when I burned her a few weeks ago, I'm glad its just on the leaf edges could have been a lot worse. I would think that that would effect the yield, hope not by much. I do like to guess my yield low so I don't disappoint myself lol. I'm still going to go with about 3 oz maybe a little more dry weight!
On another note, I just got a sweet ass scale on eBay! It weighs to the 0.01 (100th) only $25.00 including shipping, and it came with 2 calibration weights bran new in box! Well to make a long story short when i got it in the mail it was the wrong one. I contacted the seller, and he got back to me with in a few minutes. He was very apologetic, and he did send me out the correct one the same day. He asked if I would send him the wrong one back, which I did a few days later. It cost me $2.00 to send it back and when he got it he credited $4.00 to my pay pal account. So this seller is a straight up dude who has great scales for great prices and he is a honest seller! So what I'm trying to say is if you need a quality sweet ass scale on the cheep this is a link to his eBay store!! http://stores.ebay.com/upscales

Well enjoy the pics! Let me know what you think! Thanks


----------



## Waggs (Apr 25, 2010)

Lookin sweet man. I took a bottom bud off my aurora the other day and quick dried it. im a week or so behind you in my flowering.. but it got me really stoned


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL I did the same thing! I had a few very small branches that would not amount to much so I cut & dried them. Packed two bowls & got high, but the taste was not what it should be. It tasted too fresh! But I did get a good buzz....I can't wait..


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fickin NICE man!! Damn W-Scott.. this baby is coming along VERY VERY Nicely! WoooHooo. Keep up the good work.. Like I said before.. its scary that it still has 2 weeks to go!! It doesnt look like she can get any bigger! lol. But I know she will. 

I might have already aske dyou this... but are you using Molasses..? or are you gonna use it for the final 2 weeks?? I think you deff should.. it helps break down all the Nute buildup.. and the Sugars are really good for it.. and it can increase the bud size/weight by up to 20%!! It can hurt to try it.. its work the 3 or 4 bucks at shaws/stop adn shop.. even if it only increases by like 5%... thats an free 5% more bud for you!


----------



## purplecream (Apr 25, 2010)

nice man that plant looks really tasty.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

AI don't fuck around geez..
How dense n sticky are the colas man?
And are u getting another going straight after chop? Or waiting a bit


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to do another grow after harvest, I have the clones ready to do it. My main concern is heat build up in the grow room, its only the beginning of spring and my grow room is in the mid 80's. I plan on getting a bigger vent fan along with a carbon filter, but that will not be until the end of summer. I already spent over $1,500.00 on seeds, supplies, and equipment, lol I save all my receipts! I may just cut clones and gorilla garden for the summer, then get back to scrOGing again in the fall, with a two plant two strain scrOG. The buds on her do feel tight , and definitely sticky. I'll know more after harvest. The whole plant feels light when I pick it up!


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeh ur temps will stay in line with outside temps if u get ur air exchange right..are u using a cooltube? That would help alot..
I use sealed co2 with an AC, but that's alot more $$ for ya, in the short term
anyways..


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 25, 2010)

No, no cool-tube, and no co2, not yet anyway! lol I already have an 80 cfm bathroom vent fan, but I want to get a nice 2-300 cfm 4 inch vent fan with a carbon filter. Since all the duct work is already installed it should be easy to hook up. After that I was planing on buying a 600 watt HPS light, with an Adjust A Wing reflector, and a digital ballast, but maybe I'll look into a cool-tube instead! I hook ducting right up to the cool-tube reflector right? I have the rest of Spring, and the whole summer to plan, research, and save for my fall project. I've also been saving for a new puppy! I want to get a solid White German Shepherd, not only for a pet, but also to protect my plants! Some poor legal Medical patient with a permit in Road Island is sitting in jail right now, because a masked man broke into his apartment with a pellet gun trying to rob his crop, and the patient shot dead the intruder! A clear case of self-defense! I think A dog would scare away most would be shit bags! LOL


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

Cooltubes are a MASSIVE temp help man, I can't believe there's still peeps not using them..
Wen using co2 have ur cooltubes hooked up on there own air ducting that draws from outside and exhausts back out so as not to take any co2 out of the room..
If no co2 then yeh u can exhaust thru the tube and filter but ull need a bigger cfm to cope with the bigger load..
As for a reflector, u almost got it in 1, screw the cooltube onto the adjust-a-wing,.. Just like Al b Fucts modification, but he made his batwings himself using dimpled aluminium from the hardware store,.. This is on my to do list, batwings can't be beat for light spread..
A puppy man! That's rad,.. I'm an Akita man myself, if ur not a too hardcore germo fan check out the Akita man, I can vouch that they are the most loyal built to tear ppl apart dogs PERIOD. Too much to even write about but they are great dogs man..


----------



## chairliftpuffer (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great man. My growing situation just changed drastically and I think this is the perfect route for me. Awesome job! Oh yeah! I am the proud papa of an all white German as well as a black one. They are the greatest! If you have any ?s about that let me know!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea, that's cool! When I was about 15 my dad had a German Shepherd, we had him for years. When I first started looking for a pup I was looking at wolf hybrids but they are illegal in my state. So I decided to get a German shepherd , and when I was looking at a list of breeders I saw the white ones and now I want one. I got just over $100 saved so far I think I can get one around $500. If anyone knows where I can get one Cheaper please let me know!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 26, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> WOW, that is some sweet ass shit, I can upload a bunch of pics at the same time now! That's a bad ass time saver, thanks RIU!!
> 
> It has been 7 weeks into flowering now and I plan on harvesting in two more weeks at the end of week 9. She has been drinking a lot of water lately, I have to water her at least once a day. I gave her a final flush last night after taking the pics and checked her run off with a PPM meter. It came up to around 170 the same as the water I flushed her with and it was clear with no brown in it at all. I will give her only plain PHed water now until harvest time.
> You can see in the pics from when I burned her a few weeks ago, I'm glad its just on the leaf edges could have been a lot worse. I would think that that would effect the yield, hope not by much. I do like to guess my yield low so I don't disappoint myself lol. I'm still going to go with about 3 oz maybe a little more dry weight!
> ...




Man, in my two years of growing... I do believe that I have never tried this grow method. Is this one called a SCROG? I see how it basically works... are all those beautiful tops just from that one pot?? Jesus... yeah, I need to learn how to use this method. Look at how much more bud you get using it!!! Man, if I'd have known that it would give me that much more bud, I'd woulda been learning this method when I was still a noob. 

You happen to have any links for ones reading pleasures on this method?? I've got two of Nirvana's 'ICE' plants going now.. they'll be switched into flowering this coming Wednesday.. so i probably won't try it with these two, but I've still got three feminized seeds of Nirvana's 'ICE' strain, so that's why I'm asking if you maybe have a good link that explains how to use this method... because once these two ICE plants are done and harvested, I'll probably want to try this method with one of the three I have left. Let me know!!

Fucking beautiful... yum. 

Peace and enjoy those buds!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 26, 2010)

oh yea I got a bunch for you to read on scrOG/Screen of Green ! I'll be back with some links!

http://www.420source.com/post/9

this link below has tons of info, I learned most about scrOGing on this thread !
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/scrog-screen-of-green-t540.html

http://www.greenpassion.org/showthread.php?t=435

most of these links contain the same info as i said the second one down is the best. and it is still an active thread so if you have any questions just post it! Good luck


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

I'll do a pic update tonight, thought not much has changed! I will be harvesting some time this week, most likely Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 3, 2010)

sticky finger time


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

lol hell yea, I love the sticky finger!


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2010)

yeaa man. cant wait for the harvest!! Im looking forward to it!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to harvest on Wednesday morning, before the lights go on. I'm still thinking 3oz maybe 4 at the most, but I could be wrong! I used my 30x microscope and most of the trichomes are milky white, with some amber, and not very many clear ones left at all. So I think that it is a good time to do her in and make room for my next grow! 
My next grow will consist of 4 plants of 4 different strains Aurora Indica (of course lol), Wonder Women, Super Skunk, & Papaya. I plan on flowering them at between 8-10 inches tall, in 3 gallon black plastic pots filled with Black Gold Organic potting mix, and of course, under my 400watt HPS light.
I also will be harvesting 1 Papaya plant on Wednesday morning as well. It was grown under 2 35 watt 3500k CFL's, in a 1 gallon grow bag.It is in the last 5 pics and it has appeared to have fox-tailed like a son of a bitch. Looks real weird, but she is covered from trunk to top with trichomes! Even the underneath of the fan leaves have trichomes all over them, and its not just a little....I mean its covered! She looks like she will be about 3/4 of an oz dry.
So since I'll have my Aurora Scrog and My Papaya plant, I have decided to smoke all of Aurora & to use all Of the Papaya to make hash or butter with. Hope you all enjoy the pics!


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2010)

nice. u already got ur otha grow all planned out. =) did u already order those seeds yet?/ the Wonder Woman or Super Skunk? jw

and yeaa, Im thinkin 4 ounces.. gonna take a wild guess and say 115 grams dry. =) and if I guess correctly.. i get 1/2 your yield. =) thats still not bad.. you'll be happy with 57.5 grams right?? =) lol. yeaa, riiite! lmao. but yeaa. thats my guess man! hopefully im wrong.. and its wayyy more! =D


----------



## nastyhr (May 4, 2010)

wooooow i just went from page 1 to 17! great job!! this is really sick! im doing the same growing method but i flowered way too late =( live and learn. cant wait to see it all dry and cured!


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

I not only have my next grow planed, but I also already have my next grow vegged!! LOL I got the Feminized Super Skunk seeds about two or three months ago, and my Cousin gave me one of his Wonder Women clones. I already have the 4 plants Super Skunk, Aurora Indica, Papaya, & Wonder Women vegged to between 8-10 inches. The Skunk and the Aurora are in 1 gallon black plastic pots and the Wonder Women, and the Papaya are in 1 gallon white plastic Grow Bags. I will be moving them all to 3 gallon black plastic pots.

And yea, to be honest I would be happy with only 3 oz !! I never got over 1 oz per plant before in my life! Not even outdoors! So this grow is a bad ass turning point in my life!!! LOL I'm obsessed with growing now...lol .Every time I work on someones roof or house I'm saying "That would make a great grow spot"...lol And my boss laughs and says "You have a one tracked mind" and then I say "no I have a two tracked mind, I think about smoking it too!" lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

how do i subscribe to a thread? i want to read all this thread in the morning as i am a little drunk at the mo and wont be able to find it in the morning, if i subscribe then do i just go to MY rollitup and the link to this thread is there?


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

go to the top of the thread and click on thread tools, Then scroll down and click on subscribe to thread. Then a new page pops up I like to click on Instant E-mail notification! Then all I have to do is go to my e-mail and one click brings me right to the newest post in the thread! Hope this helps good luck!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

thanks for that i am subscribed i will read the whole thread in the morning and if all my questions aint already answered ill ask away, an amazing lst! sorry for the stupid ''how to subscribe Q's'' im in the uk its late had a few drinks.


----------



## WolfScott (May 4, 2010)

no problem glad I could help


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2010)

Do u guys have when u first sign in every thread u post in that has new posts is shown up on ur screen??
Thats how my sub'd threads come up.. It's wicked


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

yea, mine do that too!


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2010)

Harvest Dayyyyy Todayyyy right?? =D cant fucking wait!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

Actually.....my bad....sorry guys The soil last night was still really moist, so I wanted to let it dry out one more day before I harvested her. I read somewhere letting the soil dry out just before harvest helps in the drying process. Definitely tomorrow morning I promise!! LOL


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention.....A friend of my I had given an Aurora Indica clone to has already harvested a small plant and dry it out. It still needs to be cured but Its dry enough to smoke! I broke up two joints the first by hand, It broke up nicely by hand surprisingly for not being cured yet. It rolled and burnt well in a joint as well. It made me cough a lot but its is a cough lock strain ( or so I've heard). I got high...real high...it lasted a long time too. It did have a weird taste, I think it was not properly flushed. But it could just need to be cured. We'll see when harvest my plant because I know its been flush properly, I tested the run off with a ppm meter and everything lol.. This was my friends first time, I thought him all I know. Against my recommendation he jumped the gun and harvested at 6 weeks...LOL But you know how it is your first grow...you want to pluck the first bud that grows hahaha 
So all in all it was harvested early, probably not properly flushed, and not cured.....And I still got nice and toasty!


----------



## Onlyoneman (May 5, 2010)

The buds have a color that reminds me of blue cotton candy in some of those last shots! Is that accurate, or is it just the lighting and the camera doing that?


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

It might be the pic. I see it as more of a lime green, more so even after I hang dried a tester bud. Some of the pics are with the flash and some are not. it looks ..... light lime green, frosted with white speckles. Hope that helps a little....lol I'll upload a smell link later so you can get a whiff!


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 5, 2010)

WOW! that girl looks awesome! I can't wait to hear (and see  ), about the harvest! Looking forward to the next few days


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2010)

yeaa man.. hoping that ur busy harvesting right now!!! hoping the pics will be up today!! woohoo. cant fucking wait!!

and yeaa i know exactly wat ya mean with the camera flash.. sumtimes.. with the flash on.. the buds look like... almost WHITE.. but in real life.. they dont look like that.. but then wen u do it without the flash... its looks more normal... but still doesnt look the same as it does in person. it sucks, cuz its so hard to get an accurate pic of what it really looks like.

well i'll be stopping by like... every 5 min. waiting for those harvest pics!! lol


----------



## WolfScott (May 6, 2010)

Hay y'all, I been harvesting for over 4 hours and I'm only 2/3 of the way done! I was slow out to start but, my speed is steadily increasing! It's not easy to trim around a cluster of juicy buds, actually it is a pain in the ass, but it looks great! Well I just stopped for a quick McDonald's break, figured I would let you all know I'm working on it! Pics as soon as I am done! TONIGHT!


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Hay y'all, I been harvesting for over 4 hours and I'm only 2/3 of the way done! I was slow out to start but, my speed is steadily increasing! It's not easy to trim around a cluster of juicy buds, actually it is a pain in the ass, but it looks great! Well I just stopped for a quick McDonald's break, figured I would let you all know I'm working on it! Pics as soon as I am done! TONIGHT!


hahahaha.. yeaa man. I knw how u feel.. sadly it took me like a day 1/2 to trim my whole plant.. lol. im a lil bit too picky. =) but i was the same way.... at 1st i was madd slow.. taking my time.. and enjoying it.. then after about 6-8 hrs... i was like ughhhh.. wtf!!!! lol. hurry the fuck uppp!!! =) but now.. i got a lil less than 6 weeks to go for my other WW plant.. and im looking forward to trimming her already. =)

cant wait for the pics man.. ill be looking for them tonight!!

** if for some readon.. u dont get done by tonight.. maybe you could hit us off with a lil pre-view.. =) and at least show us wat you've been up to. =)


----------



## WolfScott (May 6, 2010)

What up all!! It took me just over 7 hours but I trimmed her up real nice......Take a look! I'm going to wait till the morning to harvest the Papaya plant!


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 6, 2010)

WOW!!!
That is very impressive!!
Did you get a rough wet weight by chance??

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Onlyoneman (May 6, 2010)

Looks nice! Have fun =^D
P.S. CLEAN THE SHIT SPRAY OFF THE SIDE OF YOUR TOILET!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WolfScott (May 6, 2010)

Yes I did......375 grams...or...13.39 oz That was wet weight after I trimmed up all the buds. As you can see in the pics there is quit a bit of stem still. I'll weigh it again after it drys a bit and I'll remove some of the stem. I just finished harvesting my Papaya plant as well I didn't weight her, but she looks bad ass as well! Different from the Aurora in both looks and smell making them easy to tell apart. Can't wait until I can tell which I like best! I but I get about 3/4 oz dry weight of the Papaya....Not sure about Aurora yet maybe 3 1/2 oz- 4 1/2. I'll be back soon and post some pics of the Papaya..


----------



## WolfScott (May 6, 2010)

Looks nice! Have fun =^D
P.S. CLEAN THE SHIT SPRAY OFF THE SIDE OF YOUR TOILET!!! HAHAHAHAHA 


Hahahahahha that's some funny shit. lol I would tell you that is was just some soil from cleaning out some plant pots... but then I would be fibbing! lol I cleaned the pic!


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

lmfao.. shit stain pic... lmfao


----------



## chb444220 (May 7, 2010)

nice fuckin pics tho!! the buds look really really good!! u did a good job trimming too! they look great! it sucks tho... those big fat buds u have... are gonna shrink sooo much.. =( just warning you.. =(

My siamese twin bud i had was as big as my arm at one point... i even had a pic of it.. and then.. once it dried.. omg it fucking shrank soooo small!! cant wait to hear a smoke report!! and a final weight!! do u have a fan blowing in the box or around it??

be careful.. make sure not to have the fan blowing IN.. it made my buds dry in like 2 days... =/ sum were dry in 3 days. they were fine tho.. they werent harsh tho.. but im sure it woulda been better if they dried forlike 5-7 days.


----------



## WolfScott (May 7, 2010)

Yea, I know about bud shrinkage! This is like my 3rd grow indoor, and I've grown outdoors for over 4 years now! lol I'm using the cardboard box only as a bud holder. The top of the box is open and It has vents at the bottom sides I cut in it. It is in a dark room at about 70 degrees and 47% humidity. I turn on a small fan once and a wile but it is not really necessary. I'm drying in my bathroom & I set my buds up to dry almost the same way as I always do, so I know I'm good! I'm going to wait the 3-5 days and then start to flower my four other plants Aurora Indica, Wonder women, Super Skunk, and Papaya in the bathroom. I also had 4 of my 18 Super Skunk clones show roots last night, so I'm off to a good start with them!


----------



## WolfScott (May 8, 2010)

Hay all just a quick note....I put an Aurora clone out side 3-5 weeks ago to see if I could get her to bud, after 3 weeks and no sign of flowering I figured I would just keep her as a mother plant. Well I haven't checked on her in a week or two and i saw her today and she was 2 feet tall and had a bunch of flowers on her! So I decided to bring her in the house, put her in a 5 gallon pot, and flower her under my 400 watt HPS light! Should only take another month or so, so maybe I can beet the heat, and get one more indoor grow in! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow If i can sneak her in the house!


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 9, 2010)

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning, can't wait to hear what the dry weight is!!!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning, can't wait to hear what the dry weight is!!!!


LOL mee too! I'll take a weight today. I was planing on cutting the buds off the stems today anyway, and putting them in a paper bag, so when I do that I will post up the weight.
I just got back from the store, I bought 1lb of butter and a pack of cheesecloth. I'm going to wait until about 11pm and start to make cannabis-butter in a crock-pot in my room. Hopefully everyone will be sleeping so they don't smell it! lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2010)

yeaa i was just gonna say the same thing.. cant wait to hear the dry weight!!

hey W-Scott... gonna need ur help buddy.. lol. im going to attemp my 1st oudoor grow!! =) already got the WW seed geminated. gonna plant it indoors 2day.. and let it grow for a couple weeks, adn then go out into the woods and plant that shit.. and if she does good. gonna plant a couple purple power seeds outside as well.

soo whats the least amount of time u can veg them indoors for b4 sticking them outdoors?? i was plannin on doing it for 2-3 weeks.. cuz u see how fast my WW's grow. lol. in 2 weeks she will be a beast!! and i wanted to know wether its better to just dig a big ass hole... and stick her right in the dirt (and loosen up the lower dirt in the hole so the roots and grow) or should I did a big hole... and fill the hole with the Miracle Grow Moisture Control "GARDEN SOIL"? i bought that on accident instead of the potting soil... but i htink i could use it for the outdoor plant. =) and it has nutes too... and will hold moisture pretty good.

juuuust wondering. adn when u plant them outdoors... how long do u usually leave them out there?? and how much do u yield? and what month do they start to flower in??

Sorry for all the questions man.. just happy that i have a friend that grows outdoors as well... and can help me out. =) and the fact that u live 30 min from me.. is great.. soo that way i know that it can be grown outdoors in this area. =)

I dont wanna take over ur thread or anything.. soo here's the link to my outdoor grow thread.. u can reply there if u want. =)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/329071-chris-first-attempt-outdoor-growing.html


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

I just used my coffee grinder and ground up all my leaf trimmings. I got 31grams , to make butter with!! I'll take and post up a dry weight later!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

Aurora Indica dried weight was 115 grams ! I got her in a brown paper bag for a day or two then to the jars! Probily sneek a sample tonight!

Papaya dried weight was 12.5 grams ! I have her in a small cardboard box for a day or two then to the jar! 

So I did get about or a little more than expected from the Aurora, and I got about what I expected from the Papaya.

To give a smoke report I will wait about another week or two so that it can have time to cure first!


----------



## shrigpiece (May 10, 2010)

very good yield buddy, as i said im scrogging in my next grow, gonna be top dawg in a homemade stelf cabinet. ill pm ya in a month or so when i start! i would rep ya but iv gotta pass the love abit before it will let me.
Roll on smoke report!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 10, 2010)

4 - 0's nice! imagine if you would have had 4 screens like that in your bathroom lol. Congrats on the great yield, that was just under a 400w right?


----------



## purplecream (May 10, 2010)

job well done man please let me know when the next journal starts.


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

Yep, just under one 400watt HPS light! Definitely happy with the yield! Yea, I'll post up a link when I start a new journal. I just brought an Aurora Indica clone inside the house from outside, I put her outside about a month ago in my green house. I wanted to see if it would bud outside this early in the year. After three weeks and no sign of flowering I gave up and decided to make her a mother plant. When I went to cut a clone a few days ago I notices flowers everywhere! So I brought her in to finish her...I'll up load some pics in a few min....stand by...lol

She is 2 foot tall exactly, and its hard to see but she is in the flowering cycle! I'm thinking of topping her and making a clone out of it, what do you all think I should do?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 10, 2010)

Nice lookin girl there, i love outdoor plants, they look so damn healthy and green. Id make a clone, why not? Ya i asked about the 400w, cause thats what im using on my screen thats similar in size but i think you vegged like a week or two longer then me, and im using CFL's too, so its a good comparison i think, and damn if i got 4 - o's of mine thatd be ridiculous. But i dont think i will, White Widow doesn't yield that much usually i think ( maybe im wrong  ). Ya and please do post up the link for the new grow once you get it all started, you grow is a SCROGgers inspiration btw lol.


----------



## WolfScott (May 10, 2010)

I'm going to start to make cannabis butter right now! I'll let you know what I did and how it comes out in the morning!


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2010)

wow man.. nice yield!! see. i knew youd get at least a QP.. not bad.. a QP from one plant. =) im hopin i can get close to that with my WW plant. and good luck with the butter.. if possible.. u should post up[ a quick guide on how 2 do it. lol. cuz i wanna try makin sum once i harvest this plant. =) an dyeaaa, i cant wait for the new journal to start!! well.. im bout to take pics of the plants... chek'em out if you'd like.


----------



## Revelations (May 11, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Yep, just under one 400watt HPS light! Definitely happy with the yield! Yea, I'll post up a link when I start a new journal. I just brought an Aurora Indica clone inside the house from outside, I put her outside about a month ago in my green house. I wanted to see if it would bud outside this early in the year. After three weeks and no sign of flowering I gave up and decided to make her a mother plant. When I went to cut a clone a few days ago I notices flowers everywhere! So I brought her in to finish her...I'll up load some pics in a few min....stand by...lol
> 
> She is 2 foot tall exactly, and its hard to see but she is in the flowering cycle! I'm thinking of topping her and making a clone out of it, what do you all think I should do?


if you are going to clone this take a bottom side branch do not take the top. The tops are more risky and harder to clone plus at this stage it will cut your yield greatly to top it


----------



## WolfScott (May 11, 2010)

*Ingredients; *
31 grams of sweet leaf, trimmings, and some small buds.

1 LB of Land O lake Butter.

6 cups of filtered water.

*Tools;
*Crock pot.
Metal strainer.
1 pack of cheese cloth.
Thermometer. 
Wooden or plastic spoon.
Large mixing bowl.
Tupperware container. 
Rubber gloves.
Spatula.

#1, I Started by pouring the 6 cups of water into the Crock pot and bringing it to a boil.

#2, I then lowered the heat to low and added the 1 Lb of Land O Lake butter.

#3, After the butter finished melting I added the 31 grams of ground up leaf trimmings and sweet leaf. I keep the crock pot on low (about 215* F) and every time the mixture began to boil I would stir it. Simmer for 3 hours!

#4, Get ready the strainer and cheese cloth, I used 4 layers.

#5, After the 3 hour simmer I turned off the crock pot and let it sit for 5 min.. Then I slowly pour the mixture from the crock pot into the cheesecloth into the large mixing bowl. After all the mixture has been poured through the cheese cloth, you can now ball up the cheese cloth and wring out the leaf matter ( be care full as it is very hot still).

#6, I then set up a new piece of cheese cloth and the strainer over the Tupperware container, and pour the contents of the large mixing bowl through the cheese cloth. Wring out the cheese cloth.

#7, Put a cover on the Tupperware container and put in fridge over night!

In the morning I checked it out and it looked perfect!

#8, I then removed all the solid butter with a spatula, and I placed the butter on a paper towel. After I patted the butter dry I put in in a smaller container and stored in the fridge.

That's it! It was that easy! I'm going to the store later to buy some cookie mix! I'm going to do some chocolate chip & some peanut butter cookies tonight! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 11, 2010)

nice, i cant wait to make my own butter, 31 grams huh? shit i already have like 25 grams of shake of like 10 differnt kinds of weed over the past month, ill keep saving and add that to my plant trimmings, i might do hash instead though. Let us know how those cookies turn out! and i hate how when you upload photos now they go all out of order and shit, i do like that i can upload like 25 pics at once though, only if the were order by file name it would same 15 min of rearranging pics lol.


----------



## WolfScott (May 11, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> nice, i cant wait to make my own butter, 31 grams huh? shit i already have like 25 grams of shake of like 10 differnt kinds of weed over the past month, ill keep saving and add that to my plant trimmings, i might do hash instead though. Let us know how those cookies turn out! and i hate how when you upload photos now they go all out of order and shit, i do like that i can upload like 25 pics at once though, only if the were order by file name it would same 15 min of rearranging pics lol.


 Yea, the pic thing is fucked up... I did have them in order grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I did not even notice until you said it......now I'm kind of pissed I wanted to show you what I did in order! 

I did put one small piece of the butter in my mouth and it melted like a Hershey bar! I have to wait until tonight to bake some cookies because if I do it during the day everyone will want some! LOL I should give one or two to my mom's uptight Boyfriend who thinks weed is just as bad as crack! That would be funny shit, I would have to get that on video! Hahahahah


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 11, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Yea, the pic thing is fucked up... I did have them in order grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I did not even notice until you said it......now I'm kind of pissed I wanted to show you what I did in order!
> 
> I did put one small piece of the butter in my mouth and it melted like a Hershey bar! I have to wait until tonight to bake some cookies because if I do it during the day everyone will want some! LOL I should give one or two to my mom's uptight Boyfriend who thinks weed is just as bad as crack! That would be funny shit, I would have to get that on video! Hahahahah


lol sorry i had to be the one to point it out. Ive always wanted to do that, make some bomb cookies and give them to people that think weed is like meth or something, but then i start thinking, man i'd be pissed if someone gave me meth cookies lol. opps its 420 gata go!!


----------



## CabinetBuds (May 11, 2010)

Keep 'em coming bro, loving the pics!!!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 11, 2010)

I'm trying to get a ride to Wal-Mart so I can get some cookie mix, and of course some yummy Milk to go with it! Hopefully I get a ride tonight....I need a few more Jars for curing lol I lost a little more weight last night from drying (I swear I didn't smoke any lol) , it's 100 grams now all in jars except for some I have in a Tupperware container! I'm smoking some tonight! I'll Let you all know how it goes!


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2010)

aiight man.. enjoy those cookies and that weed. =) maybe if u get high enough.. you can just fly ur way to wal-mart... shit works for me all the time! =D lol. Just can never seem to make it back home... lol


----------



## st8ofmind69 (May 13, 2010)

This journal was great, I'm starting an AI grow right now in my closet, the SCROG idea is awesome, I'm gonna incorporate that into the grow. Thanks man, and great job!


----------



## WolfScott (May 13, 2010)

Wow dudes, the cookies were great! A big hit, everybody like them! I'm going to bake two more batches tonight, but this time they are all for me, and one other buddy of mine who I'm surprising! I'm thinking some time in the future I would like to grind up like a 1/2 0z of good bud and make a 1/2 lb of butter with that! Then make some cookies! 
The weed is great, even for not being cured enough yet , it still taste good ,and it is starting to smell more and more like bomb weed everyday! It gives you a very smooth tasty hit, and then you exhale and it leaves you gasping for a breath! Coughing weed with an intense high. Got me motivated to do laundry, and vacuum! And I was up till 2 am planting rooted clones I cut of Super Skunk (so far 11 out of 18 have rooted 1 died).Then today I woke up ate 2 cookies, drank a cup of coffee, and smoked a Aurora joint and went right outside to work in my yard! Great weed, awesome long lasting high! gotta go bbl


----------



## WolfScott (May 15, 2010)

OK, I have begun to set up a new grow! It will be a scrOG, but this time I'm using my T5 4 foot 4 tube florescent light. I wanted to use 4 plants but I lost one so it will have to be three. One of each Aurora Indica, Papaya, Wonder Women! The scrOG itself will be twice as big as the last one to accommodate the 4 foot light! I'll post a link when I start a journal on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## drrasta47 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> OK, I have begun to set up a new grow! It will be a scrOG, but this time I'm using my T5 4 foot 4 tube florescent light. I wanted to use 4 plants but I lost one so it will have to be three. One of each Aurora Indica, Papaya, Wonder Women! The scrOG itself will be twice as big as the last one to accommodate the 4 foot light! I'll post a link when I start a journal on Monday or Tuesday!


Dude I'm looking forward to it! I just read through this whole thread and got a lot of good info. I'm doing SOG right now, but I'm thinking about scrogging 2 bubbleponics 6-planters once I'm done with this one in a couple weeks. I'll definitely be looking to you for some help if that's cool!


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> OK, I have begun to set up a new grow! It will be a scrOG, but this time I'm using my T5 4 foot 4 tube florescent light. I wanted to use 4 plants but I lost one so it will have to be three. One of each Aurora Indica, Papaya, Wonder Women! The scrOG itself will be twice as big as the last one to accommodate the 4 foot light! I'll post a link when I start a journal on Monday or Tuesday!



thats watsup! cant wait to see the new journal!! now are the plants already under way?? like have u been bvegging them for a lil bit? or r u starting these from seeds/clones>

and i was just wondering too... u have any dry bud shots?? like maybe just a nice lil nug or 2?? lol. im curious as to what they look like now ll dried.


----------



## WolfScott (May 16, 2010)

drrasta47, Cool dude. glad to have you along, and happy to help if I can!

Chb444220, Yes, the plants are already started and a little to big to put in the scrog! So I plan on cutting the tops off the plants off so they will fit, I'll explain it more in the new journal as soon as I start it. And yes I will post some dry bud shots later on today!

In my opinion the Aurora Indica is better than the Papaya! It looks, smells, taste, and gets me higher than the papaya. Papaya is good to don't get me wrong......LOL


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> drrasta47, Cool dude. glad to have you along, and happy to help if I can!
> 
> Chb444220, Yes, the plants are already started and a little to big to put in the scrog! So I plan on cutting the tops off the plants off so they will fit, I'll explain it more in the new journal as soon as I start it. And yes I will post some dry bud shots later on today!
> 
> In my opinion the Aurora Indica is better than the Papaya! It looks, smells, taste, and gets me higher than the papaya. Papaya is good to don't get me wrong......LOL


aiiight cooool cant wait to see the new plants!! and i was gonna ask u if u were doin a scrog again.. but i guess that answers my question.. lol.

and kk. cant wait to see teh dry bud shots either.. they end up lookin so different from when they are 1st cut (and full of moisture) and then after about a week or 2 of drying/curing.. and im just curious how they look now.

soo u changed ur mind about the papaya bein better than the aurora? lol. i remember at 1st u said u though the papaya was better. lol. well thats good tho.. since u have more aurora than u do papaya.

I just got back from the woods... was checking for another spot to grow my outdoor plants.. i went pretty far/deep out there.. its not really woods.. more like a field with woods on either side. its where they have the power lines.. but i found a couple new/better spots that im gonna grow at.. better than my other spot. its off of a main path.. soo i went to water them today... and i just get so paranoid ppl r gonna see me and be like wtf is he doing.. soo i cant ever take my time and relax while tryna do anything... =/ i just put a lil water in there adn walked away... but i wanna be able to take my time.. ya know wat i mean??

well cant wait for the pics and the new journal!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 16, 2010)

Yea, you need to spread them out, put a few in different spots. Just in-case someone or some animals find it. That is what I'm attempting this year, three or four plants in a spot, then 20 yards away or something in another location. I like to put out at least ten to fifteen plants minimum this year, if I can find enough spots. LOL Be back later with bud pics!


----------



## drrasta47 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Yea, you need to spread them out, put a few in different spots. Just in-case someone or some animals find it. That is what I'm attempting this year, three or four plants in a spot, then 20 yards away or something in another location. I like to put out at least ten to fifteen plants minimum this year, if I can find enough spots. LOL Be back later with bud pics!


BUD PICS BUD PICS BUD PICS...that AI is too fucking beautiful lol I can't wait


----------



## jebus2029 (May 16, 2010)

Awesome job dude. How long did you veg for? I looked but couldn't find it.


----------



## drrasta47 (May 16, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Awesome job dude. How long did you veg for? I looked but couldn't find it.


I think he vegged for a little over 3 weeks


----------



## WolfScott (May 16, 2010)

I vegged for 4 weeks then decided to scrog it, then I vegged for another 3 week making it a total of 7 weeks. But it would have not taking that long if I knew I was going to scrog to begin with. Pics coming soon taking then now!!


----------



## WolfScott (May 16, 2010)

Ok, here are a few pics of some dry buds along with a link to my you tube video also of my dry buds! Its kind of dumb lol I ate four cannabis cookies and smoked three joints today so I was flying high when I made it the video! I still am LOL
This last batch of cookies I just made are real potent, I added more butter to the cookies mix than I did last time, and I made bigger cookies! A real tingly body high, I almost feel like I'm floating!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

link to the video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeeaBWoCXv8


----------



## drrasta47 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Ok, here are a few pics of some dry buds along with a link to my you tube video also of my dry buds! Its kind of dumb lol I ate four cannabis cookies and smoked three joints today so I was flying high when I made it the video! I still am LOL
> This last batch of cookies I just made are real potent, I added more butter to the cookies mix than I did last time, and I made bigger cookies! A real tingly body high, I almost feel like I'm floating!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> link to the video! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeeaBWoCXv8


LMAO! yumyumyumyumyum....


----------



## WolfScott (May 16, 2010)

drrasta47 said:


> LMAO! yumyumyumyumyum....


 LOL I thought that would be funny! I am the cookie monster!


----------



## drrasta47 (May 16, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> LOL I thought that would be funny! I am the cookie monster!


Oh man good times. I love this forum.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (May 16, 2010)

lol hahah YUM YUM YUM COOKIES... aww man, good times lol.... anyway nice setup for the next round man! i have like the same closet size maybe a tad bigger. Im trying to figure out a design for a light i want to build thats SCROG friendly, basically like 5 or 6 150w HPS bulbs in a Custom sealed fixture, thats roughly like 2-3 feet wide and 5-6 feet long. and just the bulbs kind mounted up in there 3 on each side, kinda like this ( excuse crudely drawn pic ). IT would work perfect for a closet scrog for a couple plants, and it you use ducting you could vent out so much heat. now just need the ambition to make it lol.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 18, 2010)

i will be there!


----------



## WolfScott (May 18, 2010)

OK y'all here it is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/332108-aurora-indica-wonder-women-2-a.html 

The link to my new journal.. A two plant scrog Aurora Indica & Wonder Women.


----------



## ShowStopper (May 26, 2010)

joined late, but great grow. Definitely want to try the scrog method, just waiting to see if my plants are female.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

yo nice, im thinking about this outdoors. does the plant scrog it self or do you have to weve the stems through the mesh ??? and how do you gat the bud just sitting onto of the mesh, what if it grows way higher than it ??

tricky shit bro


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 17, 2010)

you have to train your plant under the screen! Do not weave! Learning when to stop training and when to flower depends on strain! With this aurora Indica I changed the lights to 12/12 and then continued to train the plant until it started to bud then I stopped.


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 17, 2010)

ohk bro mint !!!!!! so scrog outdoors ??? no!! i dont think ill be doing that lol


----------



## windytodai (Sep 17, 2010)

I think those are going to get pretty big. It looks like you got enough space for that. Best of luck it looks really good.


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 17, 2010)

I started to do one out doors,.... but I took the screen off, If I can I'll take a pic tomorrow. It is actually my last Aurora Indica plant. I need to plant more. It can be done out doors! I've seen it on this web site


----------



## d spot (Dec 9, 2010)

really liked your scrog and was thinking about doing the same. did you top it before you put it through the screen? sorry if you've answered that already but i don't want to read 24 complete pages


----------



## WolfScott (Dec 9, 2010)

no problem, yes i fimmed and/or topped it, a few times. The more tops the better. I have tried only topping it once or twice, and I got bigger buds but less weight. I rather top a few times and get lots of medium sized buds.


----------



## S0urdezzy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey beautiful grow you have going on. I am a fairly new grower and was wondering if you could tell me how often do you water your plants? And how long did you wait before you top it off with some nutes?


----------



## phamryder (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful man. Check out my grow. Hope it turns out as good as yours!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2014)

S0urdezzy said:


> Hey beautiful grow you have going on. I am a fairly new grower and was wondering if you could tell me how often do you water your plants? And how long did you wait before you top it off with some nutes?


water as needed when soil starts to get dry, I like to follow feeding scheduled that should come with whatever nutes you use. I mix week for first 3 weeks, then full strength. Top or Fim as soon as you can!
View attachment 3002478


----------

